# Guys Please like Missouri Hunters Journal on Facebook



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Guys,

I have taken my blog to facebook now. I need some more people to like my page so that I can have an actual user name for it.

I know that I have been slow at posting lately but that is all changing this week. I have a couple of post that I am working on now and they should be up by the end of the weekend.

click on this if you have facebook and would like to help me out:
Like Missouri Hunters Journal on Facebook

Thank you to all of you who are willing to help.

If you don't know what facebook is then maybe cat can explain it to you while he is teaching you about cameras. haha


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Done !! Good luck !!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Bones


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Done!!!! Good luck with it Helmet...


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

ShoeMeYote thank you for the facebook like. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't use facebook but I'll try to get Roberta to do it for me, Good luck!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Mattuk. You might still be interested in my new post that I just published. Check it out.

Missouri Hunters Journal


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No worries mate. I'll check it out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

See she's already choosing what you like and what you don't. LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No numpty I hate shitebook!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good Jason, I look forward to part 2.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I got your FB pagr done---I'm pretty famous with my camera Helmet_S.lol.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Cat. I figured that you would like that comment.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Done deal


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you Chris I appreciate it.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Guys I need to get 11 more likes on this. Who else is willing to help me out?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I gave it a like as well then a day after that I **** canned facebook, I saw a news thing about facebook I didnt like. My privacy is important to me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll like it right here for you (where it really counts) !


----------

